

Windows 8 Thunders Past Mac OS X on Steam - vaultboy21
http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-8-thunders-past-mac-os-x-steam

======
megaman821
What an odd metric to cherry-pick. How much of Steam's catalog is even on Mac
OS X?

There is no need to look at Steam statistics to feel good about Windows 8.
Even if Windows 8 is a colossal failure it will still have over 100 million
users within a year, more than enough to keep it ahead of Mac OS X.

------
beatgammit
I'm not sure if "Thunders" is the correct term here. It has roughly 44% more
usage, which could be significant if Mac OS X didn't have less than 4% total
usage.

I imagine that when Valve releases Steam for Linux, there will be headlines
like "Linux rapidly encroaching on Mac OS X's usage share on Steam" when it
hits like 1-2% total usage.

Of course Windows 8 is going to overtake Mac OS X, there are simply more
gamers on Windows, and gamers tend to use the latest software, regardless of
how terrible it is.

------
bitboxer
This is misleading. Windows 8 has just passed 10.7.4. There are 3 more recent
Mac Versions that have a higher install base than Windows 8. Hell even Windows
XP has more Users than Windows 8.

~~~
PetrolMan
I think you might have misread the table. Windows 8 64 bit looks to have about
a 1% lead on the four versions of Mac OS listed:

    
    
      Windows 8 64 bit 4.25% +2.40%
    
      MacOS 10.8.2 64 bit 1.49% -0.11%
      MacOS 10.6.8 64 bit 0.78% -0.20%
      MacOS 10.7.5 64 bit 0.72% +0.03%
      MacOS 10.7.4 64 bit 0.27% -0.27%
    

Edit: Formatting

------
paulhodge
People focus too much on percentages of installed users. Better to look at the
_total_ user count (and compare that to the engineering cost of supporting the
platform). It doesn't matter if OS X has 3% or even 0.1% of users. If the
number of addressable customers is high enough, then it can be worth it to
support that platform.

------
vaultboy21
[unrelated] just noticed this on the source site under 'primary display
resolution':

6048 x 1080 [0.01% | +0.00%]

..where does this exist?

~~~
gte910h
Spanned monitors.

------
vaultboy21
source: <http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey>

~~~
PetrolMan
I looked at the Steam data before I read the article. The data itself is
interesting. The article is garbage.

